# Pigeon sleeps at day and is active at night. Normal?



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

My 6-week old pigeon sleeps a lot during the day. All it does is eat and sleep.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you have other birds?


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Do you have other birds?


Yes, I keep its parents separate outside. This one I keep indoors for its safety.

I don't have anything other than pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well he's probably bored by himself. How do his poops look? Is he eating good?


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Well he's probably bored by himself. How do his poops look? Is he eating good?


The poops look good. I feed it pellets. Should I find it a mate? I don't know if it is male or female.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What is the pigeon doing at night? Is the light on then?

John


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

John_D said:


> What is the pigeon doing at night? Is the light on then?
> 
> John


It squeaks and shakes its little wings a lot at night. It also flies around in midair like a hummingbird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kinda young for a mate. Does he interact with you when you want him to? What do you mean that you keep his parents outside? Are they in a loft or cage or something? Are those the only other pigeons you have?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cotdt said:


> It squeaks and shakes its little wings a lot at night. It also flies around in midair like a hummingbird.


Don't you cage him at night?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You need to make sure he is in a cage at night, away from drafts and in the dark.

Also, pigeons can be very active at night if they are tormented by scaly leg mites and other night creatures. Get some scalex drops and use as directed.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Also, if a youngster is aware of the presence of its 'human parent' it can become excited and squeak and flutter, as I found out from personal experience 

John


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, it should be in the loft at night, unless you have night flying Pigeons, still, those need to return to the loft.
Make Sure that you have plenty of loft Space for your Pigeons!
The more space, the better!
Supply plenty of clean water, and make sure that it is comfortable in the loft.
If it is being Bullyed-Bullied by an older Pigeon, change the living quarters, again, the more space In The Loft, The Better!
The Legalities of keeping Pigeons occur when a pair of Pigeons loft (build a nest-make a mess, on your neighbors property), not when they just fly over, or sit for a while (visit).
Or, maybe it's just stubborn! (eats too good!)
Then again, maybe it caught a bug, might be wise to catch it, and quarentine for a while. (supply warmth-heat)


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Don't you cage him at night?


I am too poor to afford a cage, but he has his own room in our house. He really likes living there because he can fly around. I keep the lights on so that he doesn't fly into the wall.

We did build a big loft outside, but his parents still peck his little head whenever he squeaks to be fed. Then they kicked him out of the loft, so we had to give him one of our bedrooms.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

You are very kind to give him a room! If he is familiar with the room in daylight hours, he won't fly into anything in the dark. They follow circadian rhythms as we do. I'd turn out the light at night. If you have a nightlight, it would be fine to use. I can tell that you are very good and caring for him!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the bird needs to be with other pigeons. I commend you on your patience with the droppings he must leave in your house!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Okay. Now I am getting the picture. The parents probably wouldn't have hurt him, they are just telling him that it is time he learn to do for himself. If they don't push him away, then he would never learn to eat on his own. How old was it that they stopped feeding him?
He shouldn't have the lights on all night. That just confuses him. How is he supposed to know when it is day or night? When I am in my loft in the evening, and I leave, I don't just turn the lights out. I turn on a dimmer light, kinda like the sun is setting outside. That lets everyone know that they'd better get back to their nest boxes and perches. I give them a while, then I turn that light out. They come to know the routine. I do leave a night light on though. Your little pigeon doesn't want to have to sleep with the lights on, and he probably doesn't even know that it is night time. Spiritwings is right about the fact that he would be happier with other pigeons. How long has he been away from his parents? If it has been a while, then they aren't going to recognize him as their baby, and they will look at him as an intruder when you return him to the loft. How big is the loft? Unless they were really being mean and harming him, then I would put him back out there. When he or she gets older, then you can think about getting him or her a mate for company. But for now, he would probably be better off in the loft. How long have you had him inside? Watch the birds interact to see if they are truly harming him, or if it is just when he is hounding them for food. If that is the case, then he will soon learn to feed himself and not chase after them. Put him back out there and just watch. If he can stay with them, everyone would be much happier. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

For the past 2 days I've put Fluffy outside with the other pigeons, but still the same, he sleeps through the day someplace up high and flies around at night (how does he see?)










I've been watching Fluffy interact with the other birds, but he is not fitting in. The females peck him and the males do their dominance thing where they puff themselves really big and chase Fluffy away. They don't accept him, even though he is family.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How long have you had him inside. The longer he is inside, he is no longer family. If you remove him for too long, they don't recognize him as family. He's just the new guy on the block, and will therefore have to go through the initiation. New guy on the block always gets a hard time until they get used to him being a part of the flock. It a nice picture, but are your birds free to come and go? I guess I thought they were confined somehow. Don't you worry about losing them, or hawks getting them?


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Cotdt,
Hi  Don't know why 'fluffy' is acting that way, just wanted to thank you for sharing the pics. He looks content, wish you good luck,peace, YaSin


----------

